# Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted..



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey all..
Got a couple of new bits on the car, just thought that I would get a bit of a review up on them as I know they are very new, and some people have been asking about them etc..
So first of all the new 'Twintake' from Forge..
There are plenty of intakes out there for the 2.0T FSI, I should know, I think I have tried 8 different configurations up to now on my old MK5, through S3 and now Edition 30 GTI.. So was looking forward to another new toy! haha..
The new 'Twintake' from Forge looks a bit crazy initially, but makes sense when you think about it..
Two enclosed filters both feeding from two separate areas with cool high pressure air.. Meaning that all the engine is breathing is ambient temperate air.. Something that most filters out there dont.
Front intake.. (Feeds from the standard airbox location)








Side intake.. (Feeds from the front left wheel arch)








That is one major benefit, obviously the cooler the air entering the engine the better.. Some people argue that it doesnt really matter as its going through the turbo anyways, but thats nonsense.. The cooler the air, the denser the charge, more power / more torque.. Pretty simple..
The other is that by running two filters you are reducing the chance of the turbo / engine having any restriction. Obviously this becomes more and more apparent as the power of the car increases, but never the less, its better to have a filter/s on the car that is rated way above the power that the engine is making rather than running right on the limit and running the risk of restricting in some way..
Some pics now!!
























I chose to wrap the entire aluminum intake pipe work in Gold heat reflecting tape, just helps a little with reflected heat under the bonnet, and it looks pretty trick too! Not really necessary but I like it!
Fitting was pretty simple, just take a little time to make sure everything is lined up nicely and then go around and tighten up the clips.. Once the intake is on, its pretty solid, but has enough movement in it to cope with the engine movement etc..
Which brings me to how it feels.. I dont have any hard proof for this, only the feeling from driving my car with the previous intake, changing to the 'Twintake' then going for another drive to compare..
The car feels quite a lot faster, which really surprised me!! The biggest thing is that the whole power curve seems to have smoothed out, the boost recovery after gear changes (DSG) is even faster and there seems to be no noticeable heatsoak after sitting in traffic / long drive etc.. In short, im very pleased, and can't wait to get another dyno on the car to see if anything noticeable shows up! Im sure it will!!
Now the new 'Oil catch can system' that Forge are also about to release..
Its a well known problem with the 2.0T FSI engine, gunk from the crank case venting back into the inlet manifold, and making the valves look terrible after relatively small amount of miles.. Something that could really hurt performance, and eventually damage the engine if left untouched..
The solution is to stop the venting back into the inlet manifold, and vent directly to an external catch can..
There are a couple of problems when it comes to this.. Space in the engine bay, and making it look neat, like its supposed to be there and not some stuck on universal kit which end up looking a bit cheap and tacky! Forge have got around this by creating some space with a new washer bottle fillter neck, this means there is enough room to squeeze a nice 2.0T FSI specific catch can (with viewing gauge) just above the engine mount..








I also have the charcoal canister cover on mine, just neatens up things under the bonnet.. Im not really one for a polished engine bay, but I think they actually look really nice!
The new PCV piece is a CNC cut aluminium piece, which is anodized black and engraved with Forge's logo.. Fits perfectly and looks really subtle..








Finally the kit is completed with a lovely little CNC manifold block off piece.. This also incorporates 3 take offs, for boost gauges, DV's and whatever else you may want to use it for.. Pretty handy and means you dont have to do it off the brake servo vacuum hose..








Not only does this mean that your saving your intake valves from being covered in oily gunk after 20k miles, but it also removes the chances of losing performance from a faulty PCV.. Something I think I must have had as after fitting the catch can system (I installed this before the intake and went for a test drive) 
I found that the performance of the car was improved, mid range most noticeably, which could indicate that something was up with the standard PCV that was on my car.. Who knows, but it definitely feels better, and looks great too!!
Fitment was really easy, just a case of lining things up and connecting up hoses etc etc.. Very simple, took me just over half an hour..
So im very pleased with both parts, the fit and finish is perfect and both seem to have made the car faster, something that is very important to me.. And if they didn't, they wouldn't be on the car now!
I think that together they look great under the bonnet too!!!








Well done Forge, another couple of great products!
Jonny


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (jonnyc23)*

Whoa, nice pieces. The 2.0t is really getting a broad range of choices for cans and filters. The metaliac wrap, is it thick? Does it has some insulating material incorporated into it? And who made it?


----------



## Audswagen (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (jonnyc23)*

BSH price war starting in T-Minus 1 hour and counnting.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (Audswagen)*

man forge pieces are so nice looking...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (b0mb3r)*

thanks Jonny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Above is the UK/EU specific can kit.
We'll have a US specific kit as well as a version for the new CCTA/CBFA TSI motors too.








Internal baffling








Design, engineering, and fabrication.










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:23 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. ([email protected])*

Mike!!!!! dooo wannnnTTTT love the polished look.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

Look great, keep up the good work Forge


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks better in all black!


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

how soon will this hit the us market? i want everything! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

great looking stuff!


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

When can we expect pricing? 
Thanks!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

HOTNESS...


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (Audswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audswagen* »_BSH price war starting in T-Minus 1 hour and counnting.









lol x2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (awb17x)*

That's a badass piece guys. Good work.


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (jonnyc23)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, looks real good. I was thinking of combining my Dbilas air box with my original Forge cai, I will put pictures up when done.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (acespizee)*

Thanks guys. Look for these to premier at GTI International in the UK this weekend and Waterfest coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## ThumbThumbs (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (jonnyc23)*









it looks great in black 



_Modified by ThumbThumbs at 9:44 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (ThumbThumbs)*

Nice catch can. I like the site tube.........wish mine had that. 
No drain plug or valve on the forge?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Yes, there's a drain plug on the bottom.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

"daddy i want it noooooooooow" - veruca salt

holy cripes that is some vehicular sex right there! The intake looks dope. I cant tell with the wrap on it, but is the main piping smaller then say VF/Neuspeeds piping? If the price is right, I may end up havin to sell my NS to my gf for her gti and drop down on this one. 
is the dv recirc bung optional or mandatory?
any difference in intake noise/sound (the infamous "whoosh")?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

i didnt read this whole thread sorry but how is the MAF housing? is it oval like OEM? or did u guys just make another intake people are gonna have to throw in the basura? (that means garbage for u non-spanish speaking folk)


_Modified by 08 passat turbo at 11:03 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

The intake uses 70mm piping which is the equivalent size of the ovoid OEM MAF housing, so there are no issues with MAF calibrations whatsoever.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Your engine bay looks like amazing! I really like the gold color choice for the heat wrap. Nice upgrades.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

is the can available seperate?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

We have not yet made any decisions regarding selling any individual components separately.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

is it for sale yet? im trying to see if there is something missing on the drivers side engine where the second intake attaches under the fuse box. i would like to fit this into a passat... im in the process of relocating the tranny cooler so that isnt in the way.


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 4:17 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## betancourt_jon (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Forge Motorsports 'Twintake' & 'Oil catch can' fitted.. (jonnyc23)*

Nice


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_is it for sale yet? im trying to see if there is something missing on the drivers side engine where the second intake attaches under the fuse box. i would like to fit this into a passat... im in the process of relocating the oil cooler so that isnt in the way.

This is not available just yet, but we have not yet confirmed fitment onto a Passat either, particularly the automatics. We will be investigating something for that application, however.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

looks like if you take away the bung for where the noise pipe would go and a longer silicone connector at the front it would work perfectly on a manual passat... im in for one...


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The intake uses 70mm piping which is the equivalent size of the ovoid OEM MAF housing, so there are no issues with MAF calibrations whatsoever.

call me a desperate AT passat owner...but is there any way to block the lower portion of the intake, where the 2nd filter comes out so i can put this on my car?


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*

i WANT that twintake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_im trying to see if there is something missing on the drivers side engine where the second intake attaches under the fuse box. i would like to fit this into a passat...*im in the process of relocating the tranny cooler so that isnt in the way*.


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_*but is there any way to block the lower portion of the intake, where the 2nd filter comes out so i can put this on my car?*

I'm 99% sure this intake will NOT fit AT tranny Passats unless one of the two bolded statements above is implemented. Even then, the front Ram Air induction piece will have to be modified due to the Passat's larger (wider) Ram Air opening.
Mike, did you guys ever test fit the local AT tranny Passat with a variation of your older style of intake (the one that went into the fender well)?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (brandonmkv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonmkv* »_i WANT that twintake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Agreed my EvoMS is looking kinda haggard whats the potential for the A3 minus the DV relocation? I also would snag a catch can cause the stage 2 BSH which i currently own...scares the crap out of me with the steel wool which denigrates 


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 11:34 AM 6-30-2009_


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
I'm 99% sure this intake will NOT fit AT tranny Passats unless one of the two bolded statements above is implemented. Even then, the front Ram Air induction piece will have to be modified due to the Passat's larger (wider) Ram Air opening.
Mike, did you guys ever test fit the local AT tranny Passat with a variation of your older style of intake (the one that went into the fender well)?

the actual rectagle piece that screws in with two screws is wider in the passat compared to the gti? i figured it was just a longer reach which a extended silcone connector could fix...


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rbradleymedmd)*

well im not relocating the tranny cooler...but i feel and know i can make a bracket to fit


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

there is no way you would be able to use the second canister to the sidewall, the bracket that hold the cooler alone takes up soo much room.. best bet for you is to saw off the second inlet and weld it shut... since im already figuring out where to place the cooler i probably will fab up my own intake instead of waiting on forge to release this one.


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 2:11 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_
the actual rectagle piece that screws in with two screws is wider in the passat compared to the gti?

Don't have access to my pics at work, but I think these are the two I was looking for...notice how the dbilas intake's opening is smaller than the opening at the front air duct on the Passat...


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_there is no way you would be able to use the second canister to the sidewall, the bracket that hold the cooler alone takes up soo much room.. best bet for you is to saw off the second inlet and weld it shut... since im already figuring out where to place the cooler i probably will fab up my own intake instead of waiting on forge to release this one.

im not makin my own intake either...hmmmm the weld sounds ok but couldt i just cap it of??


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Honestly, the value of this intake is to run the dual filters (ie. more filter area = max air flow). The best set-up for Passat owners, would be to see if there was a way to run an extension off the "secondary" filter track down into the wheel well (where there would be enough room for the second "standard" cone filter). I know it's possible as ABD fabbed a prototype that ran into the wheel weel.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Honestly, the value of this intake is to run the dual filters (ie. more filter area = max air flow). The best set-up for Passat owners, would be to see if there was a way to run an extension off the "secondary" filter track down into the wheel well (where there would be enough room for the second "standard" cone filter). I know it's possible as ABD fabbed a prototype that ran into the wheel weel.

well sir...maybe forge can hook us up wit sumpin? im tired of bein stuck with nothing cuz i have an auto(and please people dont say u shoulda gotten manual thanx)


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

i thinking of making a kit after i relocate for everyone else to use.. would you be interested? still dont understand why none of the companies have concentrated on the autos since 90% of us passat owners own them. at least the 06-07 owners.


_Modified by handsome rob is taken at 2:23 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

are u gonna be able to make the MAF section that everyone is having problems with?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_i thinking of making a kit after i relocate for everyone else to use.. would you be interested?

I might be interested...the diblas intake is a really nice piece, but I just don't think it can provide enough flow compared to other cone filters. However, this car is not getting any more money dumped into it until I solve my current issues. Any solution you do come up with though, I would be very interested to see.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
I might be interested...the diblas intake is a really nice piece, but I just don't think it can provide enough flow compared to other cone filters. However, this car is not getting any more money dumped into it until I solve my current issues. Any solution you do come up with though, I would be very interested to see.









still ryan? WTF!!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_are u gonna be able to make the MAF section that everyone is having problems with?

Vic, I think Rob is referring to relocating the AT tranny cooler. I wouldn't even attempt to recreate a homebrew intake on these cars (due to the aforementioned MAF issues).


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

whats the issue with the MAF...? other than using 70mm piping... 
itll be hard to make the kit affordable, as i need to reuse the connections for the hard lines and just the 2 piece bracket for the cooler costs around $100... im going to have to fab everything up with alum stock.. might take me a week or two but ill have that damn cooler out of the way eventually.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handsome rob is taken* »_whats the issue with the MAF...? other than using 70mm piping... 
itll be hard to make the kit affordable, as i need to reuse the connections for the hard lines and just the 2 piece bracket for the cooler costs around $100... im going to have to fab everything up with alum stock.. might take me a week or two but ill have that damn cooler out of the way eventually.

good luck with the relocation of the AT cooler...the problems with the MAF? have u been under a rock? lol


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah this is just about the first time i stepped foot in the 2.0t forum... can you give me a basic idea what the issue is? are codes popping up or engine run rough?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
im not makin my own intake either...hmmmm the weld sounds ok but couldt i just cap it of??

the problem with capping it off im sure is that the design would create pressure in the capped off end and im sure would create bad turbulance, actually you could chop off the split, weld on a straight pipe and _bobs your uncle_...







no need to even move the tranny cooler...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Omg, that stuff LOOKS AMAZING!!!!
im getting the can first, and then the intake.
btw Forge, im in Orlando, do you need any more test subjects??!?!?!? im up for putting anything on my car... ANYTHING!!!!
lol, i can't wait till they get this on the market... price wars, FTW!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Whatever is eventually offered for the Passat will be specific to the application due to all of the aforementioned concerns.
I realize that there is demand out there from the AT Passat community, and I will certainly do my best to ensure that we are able to cater to your needs, but, unfortunately I can't commit to a time frame right now.
We have a number of other development projects we need to finish, we're deep in the middle of our show season, and we have limited prototyping/fabrication ability at our US office. Most of our development is done in the UK, where it will be difficult to get an AT 2.0T Passat. They're just not nearly as commonplace as they are in the US, where there is still limited marketability. Rest assured, however, I already have a local car lined up and I plan to get him in just as soon as I feasibly can.


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey mike, just wondering...am i correct when i say that i see a DV relocation in the OP's picture? i currently have the eurojet DV relocation, but i actually plan on taking it off and putting an A3 airpipe on so i can do a full noise pipe delete, with an upgraded OEM DV. i'm very intrigued with the twintake(i currently have a p-flo) and i'm just wondering if i'd be able to run that setup with it. i know on the bsh tru seal intake, it also has a bung on the corner of the intake piping for the EA pipe to connect to, but they include a block off cap for it if isn't being used. is that the same concept with the twintake? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Whatever is eventually offered for the Passat will be specific to the application due to all of the aforementioned concerns.
I realize that there is demand out there from the AT Passat community, and I will certainly do my best to ensure that we are able to cater to your needs, but, unfortunately I can't commit to a time frame right now.
We have a number of other development projects we need to finish, we're deep in the middle of our show season, and we have limited prototyping/fabrication ability at our US office. Most of our development is done in the UK, where it will be difficult to get an AT 2.0T Passat. They're just not nearly as commonplace as they are in the US, where there is still limited marketability. Rest assured, however, I already have a local car lined up and I plan to get him in just as soon as I feasibly can.

Good looking out Mike...thanks for the response. AT Passat guys, IMO would hold off on any custom projects planned and see what the Forge guys can come up with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Just wondering when is this available this intake and I see its designed for a RHD car too








What is the diametre of the intake as well.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandonmkv* »_hey mike, just wondering...am i correct when i say that i see a DV relocation in the OP's picture?........ is that the same concept with the twintake? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Since we are trying to adapt this intake to many applications, we will eventually have one for relocated valve applications, like the S3, Edition30, and TTS, as shown in the OP's picture, which is just a prototype for now. We will have a version without this bung for standard (_non-relocated_) setups as well.

_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Just wondering when is this available this intake and I see its designed for a RHD car too








What is the diametre of the intake as well.

We have not yet finalized a release date. We hope to premier it at thw Waterfest show in New Jersey later this month, with availability sometime after that.
It uses 70mm piping, which as mentioned before, is the appropriate size to not alter MAF calibrations. The OEM MAF, even though it is oval in shape, is the equivalent size to a 70mm round pipe.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey Mike is this looking like an audi A3 application will be available as well?


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

awesome, thanks mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

pricing on the catch can?
will it be available to purchase at waterfest??


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

damn, that thing is huge, anything smaller?


----------



## pay6336 (Mar 5, 2008)

when will this come out in the US, anytime soon?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (pay6336)*

i asked earlier but got no reply... what kind of filters does this use? dry element or oiled cotton?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So....about that pricing...?


----------



## nemek4130 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_So....about that pricing...?

x2


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Hey Mike is this looking like an audi A3 application will be available as well?

The catch can will fit no problem. The TWINtake will need modification for the A3, but we're already working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *nemek4130* »_pricing on the catch can?
will it be available to purchase at waterfest??

Pricing isn't 100% finalized, but yes, we'll be selling a small number of kits at the show.

_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_damn, that thing is huge, anything smaller?

At this point, our initial production run for Waterfest is of the larger cans. For full-scale production, we'll be using the smaller UK/EU can from the OP's photos.

_Quote, originally posted by *pay6336* »_when will this come out in the US, anytime soon?

Again, both the TWINtake and the catch can will be premiered at Waterfest. Full scale availability will be sometime after that.

_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_i asked earlier but got no reply... what kind of filters does this use? dry element or oiled cotton?

They are washable, dry element, cotton gauze filters.

_Quote, originally posted by *SmithersSP* »_So....about that pricing...?

No firm pricing on either just yet. At Waterfest.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for the reply!
since i can't go to waterfest... all i can do is hunker down and wait


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_thanks for the reply!
since i can't go to waterfest... all i can do is hunker down and wait









someone be an 'insider' and report back to us with prices.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike, I am in Orlando with a TTS and when the Oil Catch and PCV plate are available let me know.


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

subscribed for release date.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Mike so how would the twintake fit a tt-s when the maf is a whole big peice and way more towards the filter? Thanks in advance


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

That Forge stuff looks SWEET!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (INYNN)*

just got my twintake at wf.. put it on and it is soooo bad a s s!!!!
p3 pwnage


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_just got my twintake at wf.. put it on and it is soooo bad a s s!!!!
p3 pwnage

How much they going for?


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*

price you paid?


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_
How much they going for?

x2


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_just got my twintake at wf.. put it on and it is soooo bad a s s!!!!
p3 pwnage

i can't go to waterfest so i have to wait forever for the official release... i hate you!!!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i want it so bad... :-(


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Krieger)*

the cans were going for 300$ at wf. still can't decide if i want this one or the ej one. they are both beautiful pieces


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (rukkus)*

did you catch a price for the intake?


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it was 300.
and well worth it... 
great guys and such a great intake.
they said its gonna be around 360 when it becomes available.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

dang!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

I'm getting a forge catch can, way better looking that any of BSH's cobbled together cans.


----------



## ridgeback000 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI2Slow)*

How much is the catch can?


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Picked up my twintake at waterfest for $300, as MetalMessiah666 said it's goin to be around $360 when it's released. I'm installing it tonight and will take pics and let you know how it sounds/works.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ridgeback000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ridgeback000* »_How much is the catch can?


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_the cans were going for 300$ at wf. still can't decide if i want this one or the ej one. they are both beautiful pieces


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (icon5585)*


_Quote, originally posted by *icon5585* »_Picked up my twintake at waterfest for $300, as MetalMessiah666 said it's goin to be around $360 when it's released. I'm installing it tonight and will take pics and let you know how it sounds/works.

i wish now i could have asked someone to pick up a second one for me... sigh.


----------



## oneyellow20th2605 (Oct 1, 2007)

What is that other can next to the catch can???


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

maybe Forge will extend the WF price for a few weeks


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (aleicgrant)*

we can only hope.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

*cough* GROUP BUY *cough*


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

Any updates on the EU specific cacth can ?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Krieger)*

found this online:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

omg. that is sexy as hell.
id buy that right now if i could.


----------



## -Rooster- (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*

wanttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (brandonmkv)*

PLease PLEase PLEASE make this for the A3 as well...I know its in the works but god i'm itching to get rid of my EVOMS


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_PLease PLEase PLEASE make this for the A3 as well...I know its in the works but god i'm itching to get rid of my EVOMS

why do u want to get rid of ur Evoms?
its a solid intake and should be better than my Neuspeed.
lol, imagine all the intakes FS when this comes out.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Krieger)*

I'm just tired of the "airbox" its a pain in the ass, the filter element doesn't sit right in the A3 and I have one of the original setups with a silicone connector to the turbo (IMO hard pipe is better no chance of compressing out of shape)...its just not as clean as i would like


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 10:14 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## NotQuiteWes (Jul 15, 2008)

If Forge would make the TwinTake in wrinkle black powdercoat like the neuspeed, I'd buy one right this second.
Btw, who would go in with me on a petition for a wrinkle black version of this TwinTake???


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (NotQuiteWes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotQuiteWes* »_If Forge would make the TwinTake in wrinkle black powdercoat like the neuspeed, I'd buy one right this second.
Btw, who would go in with me on a petition for a wrinkle black version of this TwinTake???

plastidip!!!


----------



## NotQuiteWes (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, plastidip on the engine... 
That would so be a welfare mod... Lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We're thinking about doing them all in black actually. Catch tanks as well as twintakes.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're thinking about doing them all in black actually. Catch tanks as well as twintakes.


Definitely do this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We're thinking about doing them all in black actually. Catch tanks as well as twintakes.

i asked elsewhere on this board about this but... would the twintake benefit more from a heat resistant coating, whether it be hi-temp paint or ceramic? i'm not sure if the added cost/expense to do it would bring any noticable results.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
i asked elsewhere on this board about this but... would the twintake benefit more from a heat resistant coating, whether it be hi-temp paint or ceramic? i'm not sure if the added cost/expense to do it would bring any noticable results.

not to the average person I would say...


----------



## NotQuiteWes (Jul 15, 2008)

it may seem trivial but for some reason i'm all about the wrinkle black, it just looks like the best powdercoat job.
If you want heat resistant coating thermal wrap it...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (NotQuiteWes)*

I completely heat-wrapped mine before I installed it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm just kind of obsessive about the stuff tho. I've completely wrapped my exhaust too. From the turbo to the tips.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Next time I out a v8 into an rx7 you're wrapping the headers Mikey. I'll set aside a week for you to do it


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so i was lucky enough to buy a "slightly" used twintake and i plan on getting the forge cathcan when it is released, but where do you tap for boost if the pcv is blocked off? I'm currently running the 42dd boost tap......thx
*will the catchcan work with the VF mounts?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

The manifold *cap* included with the kit to bypass the stock PCV function is a modified version of our clip-on manifold *tap* from our DV kit, that will still incorporate 3 provisions for manifold pressure/vacuum references.
The manifold tap and cap can even be stacked if more than 3 references are required.








The production cans will include different mounting brackets that will *not* be specific to the OEM motor mounts.


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

Mike,
really nice looking work on these parts.
the TTS community is excited !


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Why isn't the catch can between the intake manifold and the port on the PCV that regularly connects to it?
This with a EJ style check valve would be more dealer friendly. This blocks off a path and it flows out the rear port (That port that BSH made a post about called 'There is no rear PCV').


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTI2Slow)*

hot dam thats some good looking stuff.....is there a production number of catchcans that will be released? 
*note - looks like the OP is running the vf mount as well.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (GTI2Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2Slow* »_ Why isn't the catch can between the intake manifold and the port on the PCV that regularly connects to it?
This with a EJ style check valve would be more dealer friendly. This blocks off a path and it flows out the rear port (That port that BSH made a post about called 'There is no rear PCV').

You're right, there is no "_rear PCV_", however, there is a channel thru the valve cover that connects to the turbo inlet which provides for a constant source of vacuum to draw crankcase pressure and blowby vapors out of the valve cover thru our catch can.
There is no merit behind keeping the intake manifold incorporated at all. It becomes useless as a draw on crankcase pressure when boost enters the manifold whereas the turbo inlet is constantly applying vacuum.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*









whats the part number for this clip?

So the catch cans sold at WF may not work with an aftermarket engine mount? 



_Modified by sabba at 12:22 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well the only reason I ask is for warranty sake (Just a can in the OEM path and such), I but that's really splitting hairs at this point as the dealer will deny if they want to.
I'm buying one regardless, looks like a quality can.


----------



## skateboy918 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how would i go about buying just the 1 filter assembly?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

Need to know if the can that attaches to the wall clears a passats headlight housing for a manual car.


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Since we are trying to adapt this intake to many applications, we will eventually have one for relocated valve applications, like the S3, Edition30, and TTS, as shown in the OP's picture, *which is just a prototype for now.* We will have a version without this bung for standard (_non-relocated_) setups as well.
We have not yet finalized a release date. We hope to premier it at thw Waterfest show in New Jersey later this month, with availability sometime after that.
It uses 70mm piping, which as mentioned before, is the appropriate size to not alter MAF calibrations. The OEM MAF, even though it is oval in shape, is the equivalent size to a 70mm round pipe.


yeah dude it looks like the angle on that diverter relocation nipple is a little high. otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sagal (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: (Shazsta)*

Hi from France everyone. I have registered there to ask a direct question to Forge guys Mike and Angel. In one forum one guy mentioned that there is no air circulation at the level of the arch where the second filter is fixed. This question has not been properly/convincingly answered. Is there or not a fresh air circulation at that level an in what proportion in comparison to the main location. I"m particularly interested for the Scirocco


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Sagal)*

The side duct seals off all of the openings around the back of the headlight housing . The back of the headlight housing protrudes into the space only partially, so there is still airflow around the back of the housing.
This will vary slightly depending on whether the car is equipped with HID's or not, but there will be airflow regardless.
Because of the different front end dimensions of the Scirocco compared to the GTI, the headlights are positioned farther forward anyway on the Scirocco, so this is far less of a concern.


----------



## VWocd (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry for the nobb question but, will I still be able to use the oem cover/airbox with the catch can? will everything fit under the cover? I wasn't quite ready to ditch my carbin intake yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWocd)*

Yes you can. Just route the hoses along the fuel line and you'll have room.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWocd* »_sorry for the nobb question but, will I still be able to use the oem cover/airbox with the catch can? will everything fit under the cover? I wasn't quite ready to ditch my carbin intake yet.


----------



## VWocd (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks, for your help


----------



## burtonat (Nov 3, 2010)

is there anywhere I could get the silver screws for the block off plate?


----------

